# A helpful hint for those that do their own A/C



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have several tractors that still use the older shut off valves on the A/C compressors, instead of buying that special little tool for the square end on the stems for opening and closing the valves, a T style tap handle works very well, even have some that the previous owner obviously used Vise grips on and buggered them all up, simply slide the tap handle over the square part and tighten it up then loosen or tighten the valve.

Like I said, works very well and avoids having to buy another tool that only has one purpose.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Square drive socket works too. 8 point.


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

When my 8 point socket does not work on a worn stem, I use the 8 point socket and a 1/4 drive extension turns backwards placing the female drive square on the worn stem and the male end inside the 8 point.

Had to do that the other day.

Best regards

Three 44s


----------

